# UUGGH! Frozen pipes ( we were 16 below 0 this AM! )



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, in spite of our efforts to avoid this... we found the pipes to the 'addition' portion of our house which is the Diningroom/bar area are frozen. This in turn 'stops' the heat to a portion of the other part of house BUT! we do have heat in 'some'....so far!

Please say a prayer we can get them thawed before we have a "burst"!! ( been there and done that and it's not FUN!) In fact it was this same portion of house. Former ownersput the addition and no basement underneath. Many years ago this happened and yes indeed the pipes broke... MESS MESS MESS!!!!!! Besides that... it then stopped the heat we WERE getting to the rest of the house!! We then had extra insulation put in ( there was very little we found!) and thought that would solve problems.....apparently not!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG, sorry! I will pray for you that your pipes don't burst. And especially if you will lose heat over it!! 

Pipes bursting is my nightmare scenario-- and the reason why the temperature is set at 55 degrees even though no one is at the house for months....

They said on the news today not to touch metal as you could lose skin because it's so cold. Ack!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I pray that your pipes will be ok - burst pipes are not fun.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ugh. I know the burst pipe scenario too well.:smpullhair:I remember heating pipes for an hour with my blow drier so it won't burst too. It's always my biggest fear in VT - and also losing power when there's a big storm since everything in my house is electric - water pump, heat. Luckily we haven't had pipe burts happen in years (knocking on wood here :smilie_tischkante. We keep the water pump off (so if anything happens it doesn't pump water into the house endlessly) and some of the heat on in VT when we aren't there but also drain the pipes when we leave. It's -14 up there today so hoping this will do the trick. I know you can't do any of that since it's attached to your house. Can you wrap any of your exposed pipes in the heater coil stuff? It's usually the pipes on the outside wall. Good luck. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Been there,not fun! Doesn't heat tape work? We used heat tape wrapped around water pipes and no more freezing,we did this when we lived in a trailer (AKA the tin castle)... No insulation in the trailer skirting so we had electric heat tape...
Now we have house w/ a crawl space so it stays warm enough.
I hope your pipes don't burst.rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no Terry, I am sorry to read this....burst pipes would be bad enough, but no heat on top of it would be a nightmare. I pray all goes well for you. Hugs..........


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hoping they dont burst !! eww that wouldnt be good , its soo cold , i hate it !!!


----------



## deeda9999 (Jan 20, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! I am in the same boat. My heat is not working and my house is freezing. Good thing I have space heaters because we had problems all year with our boiler.

Stay warm!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Terry. It was -10 at my house this morning but no frozen pipes. It's supposed to warm up around here tomorrow but, unfortunately, more snow is coming, too.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking for an update - how is the progress to warm the pipes going?

PS. have you thought about having this room zoned on its own so that you can kill the heat to it in the winter months to avoid this issue? I'm not sure if that makes sense as I don't know your home's layout but my parents had to do this in our old house and it really saved them money and worry in the long run.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh I really hope that your pipes will be ok
Hugs
Kat


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I just cannot wrap my head around actual temperatures being that cold. Oh my gosh!!!

I do hope your pipes will thaw without incident. Hugs


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

18 below~holy mackerel that's cold! I'm so sorry Terry. Yes, that is a real pain. How's it going?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Terry - how are you doing???


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Everyone! Your prayers worked! The pipes FINALLY! thawed last evening!... no breaks! I am shocked they went that long being frozen and we had no pipe breaks!! Years ago they were only frozen for a bit overnight and they broke... this time much longer yet no breaks YEAAAH!!! 
We did develop some leaks from the ice back-up at roof eaves in that room...We were able to get a couple young men here yesterday to get up and clean the snow/ice off but looks like we'll be looking at some repairs come spring. We had new roof put on abt 7 years ago and new gutters. Apparently neither was 'helpful' when dealing with weather such as we've had. We've lived here 33 winters, and as I had said did have a freeze up one time several years ago during an extreme temp drop. We found very little insulation along the outside wall so fixed that. ( so we thought LOL ) 

Thankfully, the guys also did the shoveling for this last storm so I got a break! : ) BUT!! we have more on the way today 6-10 inches predicted so I'll be back at it I guess. Unfortunately these guys aren't usually available, but so grateful we could get them yesterday. 

We've 'warmed-up"... to a 'balmy' 16 degrees ABOVE 0 this AM!!! 

Once again I want to thank you all .... the situation was soooo stressful for me and coming here and venting... and getting your support, prayers, and good wishes helped this ole gal cope much better! Love ya!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear the good news!!! This weather has been ridiculous and I don't know anyone who isn't worried about pipes, ice dams, and other issues this winter no matter how new or well insulated their homes and roofs are! We also have ice dams despite our bed efforts so I feel your pain! Thank goodness you were able to get some help......now keep warm, the next storm is knocking at our doors!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad they didn't burst and things are a bit warmer...hard to think of those temps as better. :w00t: We've had ice dams in vermont several times...a real pain and our mud room/entry had leaks from it. Very frustrating. I remember when I lived in VT in 2003 we had two weeks straight of minus 16 degree weather. Thought I'd lose my mind...and fingers and toes. :HistericalSmiley: This is one of the toughest winters I can remember in NYC.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

SO glad to read you are all thawing out Terry! What a brutal winter we are having. Stay warm!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow Terry, I didn't know you were in the super frozen north. I'm glad to hear no pipes were broken. I sure hope you get a good thaw soon. Ever think of moving to sunny Florida. All we get are a few hurricanes, lots of rain, and a tornado every once in a while. Oh, I forgot the flooding that comes with the rain, and every few years there's a drought, and we might get wildfires. Hey we all have something. I hope the weather gets better for you.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome!!! :chili::chili::chili: I've been thinking about your pipes A-LOT, actually!!

So glad they thawed! Can we just fast forward to April? This snow is driving me batty.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad it worked out OK, there are special prayers for frozen pipes:thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Terry! I am glad to hear that the pipes didn't break but gosh, you guys really are having a major winter! Hope all will be well from now on!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Terry -- so glad that the pipes didn't burst. Hope it warms up soon for you.


----------

